# Pics from Hartville, OH swap 09/09/21



## PLERR (Sep 9, 2021)

Hi all, Here are a few pics from the first day of the Hartville, OH swap (Thu, 09/09/21). Perfect weather! From what I understand there will be even more vendors on Fri & Sat. So...Many...Whizzers. @Howard Gordon and @BICYCLE HEAVEN were in attendance, but I'm sure there were others.










@Howard Gordon 's daily driver 😄 👍




















































E=-)


----------



## PLERR (Sep 9, 2021)

E=-)


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 9, 2021)

Great pics thanks


----------



## jungleterry (Sep 9, 2021)

thank you ,see you all tomorrow .


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 9, 2021)

THANKS FOR PICS!


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 10, 2021)

Julie and I are on our way soon . Look to be a great swap again as always !Thanks for the pictures


----------



## Herman (Sep 10, 2021)

Thanks for the pictures , I was there till noon , bought some Shelby Speedline goodies and some misc. items


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 10, 2021)

Nice pictures.  Looks like a worthwhile event!


----------



## PLERR (Sep 10, 2021)

Herman said:


> Thanks for the pictures , I was there till noon , bought some Shelby Speedline goodies and some misc. items



Dagum @Herman, I got there at exactly noon. Just missed you.  🙄

Day Two. Another beautiful day. Some new vendors and more bikes to see. I was blown away by the headlights this seller had! These pics are really just a sample. I didn't get a pic of all the finned plastic Delta lights he had. Amazing.












I got to meet Lisa @lilchik17750 from Memory Lane and picked up a pair of very nice tires for my Shelby.

Also saw Terry @jungleterry and his jungle rig.




A couple nice 20" bikes showed up. I have the girls version of the red Mercury for sale (just sayin' 😉)








I brought, what is now known as, The Red Rider. I couldn't resist picking up the red tires from @BICYCLE HEAVEN. Thanks Craig! 👍 This bike is a total pile of parts, but it's a really nice rider. The red tires make it a whole new bike.




And lastly, this event is held at the Hartville Marketplace. It's huge. It has a permanent indoor shopping area with a food court, bakery, chocolate shop, etc... This was my first time here and I'll definitely be back for the regular flea market. Which, by the way, they're having a night flea market tonight. That would be kinda neat. There's also a gigantic hardware store next door and a hobby shop down the road. Sorry for all the superlatives, but I really was impressed by the size and quality of it all.




E=-)


----------



## stoney (Sep 10, 2021)

Killer display of lights for sale


----------



## phantom (Sep 10, 2021)

stoney said:


> Killer display of lights for sale



I agree, that is some real eye candy.


----------



## 1439Mike (Sep 11, 2021)

Thanks for sharing the great pictures.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Sep 12, 2021)

The Swap meet was great.  a few things i picked up


----------

